# Big Birds New Build



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

Check out the new Twin T51RSPL setup..

http://www.motorex.net/Twin_T51RSPL.html

Sean
MotoRex


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Good Lord, Sean. If you're mixing twin T51s with direct-port nitrous, you've got my attention. 

Think that combo will FINALLY shut up the www.TurboBuick.com boys???  
I hang out there, too, and have been watching...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Is that an HPI skyline? I have one of those(Bayside blue of course). Anyway I think a shudder of fear just went through the import community. Keep us posted!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

No its an old Tamiya R33 model...... Actually I was just messing with a few people.... the Twin T51 would be a little too nuts for now.... we had the two T51's at the office.... and I thought it would be a good picture....


Sean
MotoRex


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Ah, but it would still be fun. Might resemble a very expensive grenade when you're through, but what the hell...

I'd still like to see the looks on the Buick boys when they got wind of it, though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

*looks damn nice*

That set-up looks nice. Good luck!


----------

